# How to tell when Front Fork needs rebuild??



## Zackbo (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got a Trek Fuel EX8 and my front fork has around an 1/8 inch of play now. IOW, if I load the fork up and down there is a 'clanking' before the fork has any preload. It seems to get better if I put more air pressure in the fork, but still doesn't seem right. So what's the tell-tale sign that your fork needs rebuilt?


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Hours ridden


----------



## Zackbo (Mar 26, 2011)

Say 100 hrs maybe?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Rebuild it.

What fork is it?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

You go off hours ridden and the manufacturer's maintenance schedule.

What fork is it?

Where is the play you're talking about?


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but are you sure that your head set and stem have not come loose?
For the inexperienced this can often be interpreted as dodgy forks and cause "Clunking" from the front end.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

That does not seem like something that would be fixed from scheduled maintenance. I would contact Fox or Rock Shox and explain the problem.


----------



## Zackbo (Mar 26, 2011)

It's definitely not play in the headset. It's like the first 1/8th of travel there is no preload. It does go away if I put 200psi of pressure in, but I don't like running the fork that stiff. It is a Fox R32. 

Can someone point me toward a good rebuild thread? I think if I better understood the inside workings I could better diagnose it.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Fox has how 2 vids

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/manuals.htm


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Fox says to have it rebuilt by them or an authorized tech at about 100hr intervals. That would include repair of any major issues. Their 100hr rebuild is not just oil and stanchion seals.that service is supposed to be done monthly.


----------

